# 2016 duck count has started up north



## chasdjca (Jul 28, 2010)

First flight crew took off out of Alberta Tuesday... always cool to check out the daily reports as they come in at http://flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/pilot-reports.

Things look pretty dry so far  ... but it's early.


----------

